# Sales Tax (FL) business resposibilities



## ATOLink (May 11, 2009)

Hello All! I have a few questions regarding my business that I'm trying to get up and running. I'll give you some info so you know where I am at. We are a water based silk screenign shop. I all ready have my LLC, EIN, and Sales Tax Certificate for the state of Florida. I also have set up two accounts with American Apparel and Bodek and Rhodes. I'm a little confused on really what I got myself into. We have our first order this week and I'm lost on the paperwork, really just the sales tax part. So the questions.....
I received paper work for MyFlorida and about paying those taxes online. Apparently every month there is a due date for sales tax. How does this work!? Do I just add 6% to any sales I do in Florida and report that on the site? Do I not do anything for out of state sales? Also, since I'm buying wholesale, how is it recorded what I'm doing with those products? For instance if I end up destroying some of thos wholesale shirts for calibrating my screen press, do I have to pay tax on them? So many questions, any help is really appreciated. I'm new to owning a smaill business and just don't want to get screwed with fines or the government. Thanks!!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I really think that these questions can best be answered by going directly to the source. Florida Dept. of Revenue. Each state has different guidelines and The Dept of Revenue in your state will be able to explain the procedures best.

Katrina


----------



## GLembroidery (Aug 11, 2009)

Howdy fellow Floridian!

You can arrange to pay your taxes quarterly if you want (it's how we're set up). You pay taxes on sales that you make to people without a Re-Sale certificate. 

Basically, if Average Joe walks into your shop and makes an order that totals $100. You charge him $100 + any taxes due. 

On the other hand, Sally Non-Profit comes in and makes an order that totals $150. She has her tax exempt certificate and you make a copy of it. She pays $150 and you put your copy of her certificate in a file.

You keep record of ALL your sales. 

When taxes are due you send in the record of all your sales with payment for the taxes and copies of any tax exempt certificates you got during that tax period.

You have to keep your books tight and orderly. If you let it get away from you FL will nail you with ridiculous penalties (I know from experience) and you'll most likely need an accountant to reconcile your books for you.


----------



## macruz33 (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm also just starting a t-shirt business in miami and am having a rediculous time trying to navigate around all the information needed to begin. Since your already far in front of me would you be so kind as to share that info with me and any other info you think is pertinent would be really appreciated. Thanks and god luck.


----------



## macruz33 (Aug 26, 2009)

Luke, how can we go about setting up quarterly?


----------



## GLembroidery (Aug 11, 2009)

I forget exactly how we set it up, but we did it when we filed for our Resale Certificate with the state. It's been a few years now.


----------



## macruz33 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks. Appreciate the speedy reply.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

go to www.myflorida.com here you can set up how you pay your taxes. 

Its really easy.


----------



## GLembroidery (Aug 11, 2009)

FatKat Printz said:


> go to www.myflorida.com here you can set up how you pay your taxes.
> 
> Its really easy.


That's where we did it. I kept thinking it was sunbiz.org, but that's for business names.


----------



## macruz33 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks alot for the tip.


----------

